# Porting Paranoid Android to DX help



## danjull (Jul 25, 2011)

I haven't ported anything before and haven't messed around too much with ROMs, besides some mild tinkering and a whole lot of flashing. I've got a spare Droid X laying around I thought I'd use as a guinea pig for some learning. Flashed Paranoid Android to my Nexus 7 and saw a link to porting it to other devices. So I figured it'd be a starting point for me.

I've been looking at this tutorial http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=27602914&postcount=24
I'm running Ubuntu 12.04, I've got Eclipse with the ADT plugin, android SDK, Meld for comparison/merging, and apktool/aapt.

Is this possible? Is the tutorial "valid"? I've got a verizon ICS Paranoid Android ROM and CM9 for the DX. What else do I need? Just looking for a little guidance.


----------



## masterchung7 (Dec 19, 2011)

I can't give a concrete method to port, but follow the instructions provided in that post. Once you get to the part about decompiling the apk, be sure you have the right version (latest one should work though I've heard that the 1.4.2 and 1.4.3 combo works). Go to https://github.com/CM9-D2G/android_device_motorola_shadow and get the device specific values. The tutorial seems legit enough since I'm assuming that you are using cm9 as a base rom. The defy has PA so you can used that because of the similar hardware


----------



## danjull (Jul 25, 2011)

Yeah, I was looking at the defy, but can't find a ICS based ROM still around. All have moved up to JB. But I'm assuming at the core any PA ROM is still just CM9 with different settings and mods? So by porting it using the tutorial, would I just keep all the phone specifics from the CM9 ROM for the DX and just add all the extra settings and theme from PA?

This is more a learning experience than anything for me, just trying to figure this android thing out. But I just feel a little lost as how this porting thing work. I've done other programming and coding, but mainly windows based stuff and web development. A little java, mainly what's used in PHP. But this android thing is new.


----------



## masterchung7 (Dec 19, 2011)

danjull said:


> Yeah, I was looking at the defy, but can't find a ICS based ROM still around. All have moved up to JB. But I'm assuming at the core any PA ROM is still just CM9 with different settings and mods? So by porting it using the tutorial, would I just keep all the phone specifics from the CM9 ROM for the DX and just add all the extra settings and theme from PA?


Yes. I know that the defy has one that was ported from gs2. Should be somewhere in the defy forums in xda. I've tried to port it myself but no luck getting to homescreen.
Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## wigsplittinhatchet (Nov 5, 2011)

masterchung7 said:


> Yes. I know that the defy has one that was ported from gs2. Should be somewhere in the defy forums in xda. I've tried to port it myself but no luck getting to homescreen.
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


Same here. Tried awhile back and never got past bootlooping. My Gnex will be here tomarrow and I may begin tests again since I wont have to worry about my only phone being sbfd so much.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## danjull (Jul 25, 2011)

Well, I bootlooped too. Here's my logcat if anyone would like to take a look at it and see what's going on.


----------



## masterchung7 (Dec 19, 2011)

How are you getting logs? ADB and DDMS weren't working for me/ broken. I know that I can get logs after boot process, but not during. Have you gotten past vibrate in the boot process because that's about where I am?


----------



## Dark Cricket (Aug 16, 2011)

Check your init scripts, inside hijack-boot.zip, may cause problems, maybe you can test an old version of hijack

Enviado desde mi DROID2 Global usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## danjull (Jul 25, 2011)

masterchung7 said:


> How are you getting logs? ADB and DDMS weren't working for me/ broken. I know that I can get logs after boot process, but not during. Have you gotten past vibrate in the boot process because that's about where I am?


I just run adb from terminal when I boot the phone. I don't even get to vibrate...


----------



## masterchung7 (Dec 19, 2011)

Want to try debugging/ pulling a logcat from my blind port since I'm a little farther into the boot process. I can pm you a link if you would like.


----------



## danjull (Jul 25, 2011)

masterchung7 said:


> Want to try debugging/ pulling a logcat from my blind port since I'm a little farther into the boot process. I can pm you a link if you would like.


Sure


----------



## danjull (Jul 25, 2011)

Flashed your port. Bootloops here too, different stuff going on during the boot though. Wish I knew more of what is actually going on. I really want to try this ROM out on my DX....


----------



## masterchung7 (Dec 19, 2011)

was there a vibrate? I think the one I gave you was the correct one, (I have like 13 different attempted/nonfunctional ports)

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## danjull (Jul 25, 2011)

No vibrate.


----------



## masterchung7 (Dec 19, 2011)

sorry about that, was probably editing the framework for that one


----------



## danjull (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm on my windows machine right now, but I have the logcat for the bootloop on yours if anyone is interested.


----------

